# Looks like my fish have ick....



## tattooedkountrygirl (Mar 9, 2012)

What's the best way to get rid of it? I've heard that meds can do more harm than good.... I have a 57 gal tank, all levels are normal(I only have the color reader so no numbers), temp is about 77f, and am running a aqueon 75 filter. Not sure what other info you need. Thanks for any help.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

You could raise your temp to around 86f and you could add aquarium salt if your fish can tolorate it, don't just crank the temp way up right away, raise it 2 degrees every few hours but then again it might not be the best thing to do for a clown knife as they might be more sensitive to such changes, read up on what your fish can handle, google has helped me and my fish out tons lol


----------



## medic8ted (Jan 26, 2012)

SuckMyCichlids said:


> You could raise your temp to around 86f and you could add aquarium salt if your fish can tolorate it, don't just crank the temp way up right away, raise it 2 degrees every few hours but then again it might not be the best thing to do for a clown knife as they might be more sensitive to such changes, read up on what your fish can handle, google has helped me and my fish out tons lol


+1

I use this method and it takes about 3-4 days of consistent heat. Also use 1-1.5 tsp/gal of aquarium salt.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Yup, temp raise and salt according to the box (unless you have plecos in which case half the dose)


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I agree with the heat and salt treatment, it's pretty effective


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

heat it to 84 and add a tsp of salt per gallon


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Heat it to 85f and add Rid-Ich. Salt is a harder chemical to remove after. Only your molly likes salt, and it would create stress on the rainforest fish you have. Salt is no less alien to the lives of those fish than Malachite green or formalin - all are chemicakls they won;t encounter in nature, and the meds will disrupt the Ich's life cycle much more effectively. You can remove meds with carbon, but it takes weeks to get the salt out.


----------

